# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Ո՞վ պետք է իմանա, որ զույգը սեքս է անում

## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեմա, որը ծագեց կողքի թեմայի քննարկումներից, համ էլ ինձ հետաքրքիր ա ակումբցիների կարծիքը:

Եթե Երևանում քայլես կամ գնաս փաբեր կամ անգամ ընկերախմբում լինես, որտեղ զույգեր կան, կտեսնես բոլորի ներկայությամբ համբուրվող զույգերի: Կոպենհագենում հակառակն է. կարող ես օրերով քայլել ու համբուրվող զույգերի ընդհանրապես չտեսնել կամ անգամ ընկերախմբում եթե զույգեր կան, ընկերների ներկայությամբ ընդհանրապես չեն համբուրվում. էստեղ դա անքաղաքավարի է համարվում:

Մյուս կողմից, երբ բանը հասնում է սեքսին, Երևանում մարդիկ գրեթե անձայն են սեքս անում: Հարևանների տներից գրեթե երբեք ձայներ չես լսի: Իսկ Կոպենհագենում բոլորն անգիր գիտեն, թե որ հարևանն ինչ հաճախականությամբ է սեքս անում ու անգամ ինչ ձայներ է հանում: Հիշում եմ՝ մի երկու ամիս մի բնակարանում էի ապրում, որի տանտերը նույնպես էդ բնակարանում էր ապրում, ընկերուհու հետ բավական աղմկոտ սեքս էր անում: Ու ես իմ հայեցի դաստիարակությամբ ամաչում էի դուրս գալ, խոհանոց գնալ (ճամփին իրենց չէի տեսնելու, ուղղակի իրենց փոխարեն մի տեսակ ամաչում էի): Բայց երբ էդ մասին ասացի ընկերներիս, պարզվեց, որ Կոպենհագենում գիշերը տասից հետո հարևանի տնից եկող միակ ներելի աղմուկը հենց սեքսն է, ու հա, հեչ էլ ամոթ բան չկա, որ հարևանները լսում են:

Մեկ էլ կա նաև երեխաների հարցը: Երևանի ընկերներիցս շատերն ասում են, որ երեխաների ծնվելուց հետո սեքսն ավելի անձայն են անում, որ չարթնանան կամ չլսեն ընդհանրապես: Կոպենհագենի ընկերներս հակառակ կարծիքին են. թեև երեխաները չպիտի տեսնեն ծնողներին սեքս անելիս, պիտի լսեն ու իմանան, որ իրենց ծնողներն իրար սիրում են: 

Հիմա ակումբցիներ ջան, ի՞նչ կարծիքներ ունեք էս թեմայով: Ո՞վ պիտի իմանա էդ պահին զույգը սեքս է անում, թե չէ:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Chuk (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Շինարար (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Մի տեսակ քո նկարագրածով էդտեղ սեքս անելը գլուխ գովալու նման բան ա դառնում  :Jpit: 
Ասենք որ օրն էլ չանեն, ձայնագրություն դնեն, որ հարևանները կարծեն, թե սեքս են անում:

Եթե մարդիկ սիրում են սեքսի ժամանակ ձեներ հանել, լավ չի, որ հարկադրված իրենց հաճույքից զրկում ու կամաց են անում: Բայց դե էդ անտերը խիստ անձնական ա, հեչ չէի ուզի, որ որևէ մեկը իմ անկողնուց եկող ձեները լսեր:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), John (30.03.2016), Sambitbaba (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չէի ասի, որ Հայաստանում տենց միանշանակ վատ ա, օրինակ հարևաններս ավանդական հայ ընտանիք են, մարդ, կնիկ, կիսուր, կիսրար, պլյուս 2 երեխա մի տան մեջ: Ամիսը մի երկու անգամ լավ էլ բարձրաձայն սեքս են անում, մահճակալը տեղը տեղին ճռճռացնելով ու տնքալով: Ինձ հեչ չի խանգարում, նենց չի որ ես «անձայն» եմ ապրում  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէի ասի, որ Հայաստանում տենց միանշանակ վատ ա, օրինակ հարևաններս ավանդական հայ ընտանիք են, մարդ, կնիկ, կիսուր, կիսրար, պլյուս 2 երեխա մի տան մեջ: Ամիսը մի երկու անգամ լավ էլ բարձրաձայն սեքս են անում, մահճակալը տեղը տեղին ճռճռացնելով ու տնքալով: Ինձ հեչ չի խանգարում, նենց չի որ ես «անձայն» եմ ապրում


Հա, կիսուր-կեսրարի գործոնը լրիվ մոռացել էի  :Jpit:

----------


## CactuSoul

Մենք որոշ ժամանակ մի հարևանուհի ունեինք, ով ժամ֊պատարագ֊ռեժիմ չուներ, ու օրվա/գիշերվա ցանկացած պահի հավանական էր լսել նրա ճղղոցները։ Առանց չափազանցության, վախենալու էր։ Տպավորություն էր, թե իրեն մորթում են։ Ամեն անգամ լսելիս մի տեսակ անհանգստանում էի, հետո որ պարբերաբար նույն գոռոցը լսվում էր, սիրտս տեղն էր ընկնում, սկսում էի մտածել, որ երևի սեքս է անում։ Ու էնքան բարձր էր գոռում, որ կողք֊վերև֊ներքև՝ բոլոր հարևանները լսում էին։ Վերջը իրեն էին դրսում տեսել, բողոքել, տանտիրոջն էին բողոքել, գնաց մեզ մոտից։

Իսկ բուն թեմայի վերաբերյալ՝ զույգն ինքն իմանա, լրիվ հերիք է։ Թե կողքից ով կիմանա, ով չէ, երկրորդական հարց է։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինչ վերաբերվում է հասարակական վայրերում իրար գրկելուն, գուրգուրելուն ու համբուրելուն, նկատել եմ, որ Ակումբում ահագին մարդիկ կան, ում դա դուր չի գալիս ու անընդհատ իրենց բացասական վերաբերմունքն են արտահայտում:

Ասենք ինչու՞, եթե երկու հոգի իրար սիրում են, թող մի հատ էլ իրար համբուրեն, ի՞նչ կապ ունի փողոցում ա, այգում նստա՞ծ, թե՞ տանը:

Ես ոչ մի անքաղաքավարի կամ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում դրա մեջ, եթե սիրտս ուզի ընկերուհուս համբուրել, կհամբուրեմ ու թքած ուրիշի կարծիքի վրա:

----------

Mr. Annoying (30.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մենք որոշ ժամանակ մի հարևանուհի ունեինք, ով ժամ֊պատարագ֊ռեժիմ չուներ, ու օրվա/գիշերվա ցանկացած պահի հավանական էր լսել նրա ճղղոցները։ Առանց չափազանցության, վախենալու էր։ Տպավորություն էր, թե իրեն մորթում են։ Ամեն անգամ լսելիս մի տեսակ անհանգստանում էի, հետո որ պարբերաբար նույն գոռոցը լսվում էր, սիրտս տեղն էր ընկնում, սկսում էի մտածել, որ երևի սեքս է անում։ Ու էնքան բարձր էր գոռում, որ կողք֊վերև֊ներքև՝ բոլոր հարևանները լսում էին։ Վերջը իրեն էին դրսում տեսել, բողոքել, տանտիրոջն էին բողոքել, գնաց մեզ մոտից։
> 
> Իսկ բուն թեմայի վերաբերյալ՝ զույգն ինքն իմանա, լրիվ հերիք է։ Թե կողքից ով կիմանա, ով չէ, երկրորդական հարց է։


Մեր մեջ ասած մի ծայրահեղություն էլ դա ա, ես չեմ պատկերացնում կինն ինչ աստիճանի գրգռված պիտի լինի, որ 100 դեցիբել ուժգնությամբ գոռա կամ ում հաճելի կլինի, եթե ականջի տակ զուգընկերը ամբողջ ուժով բղավի:

Մի բան հիշեցի գիշերային աշխատանքիցս: Տենց գիշերվա 2-ի կողմերն էր, շոգ ամառ, օֆիսի պատուհանները բացել գործ էինք անում: Մեկ էլ դիմացի շենքից նենց գոռոցներ սկսեցին գալ, քիչ էր մնում շտապօգնություն կանչեինք, ոնց որ մեկին մորթեին: Հետո հասկացանք, որ ընդամենը բազմանում էին:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մի բան հիշեցի գիշերային աշխատանքիցս: Տենց գիշերվա 2-ի կողմերն էր, շոգ ամառ, օֆիսի պատուհանները բացել գործ էինք անում: Մեկ էլ դիմացի շենքից նենց գոռոցներ սկսեցին գալ, քիչ էր մնում շտապօգնություն կանչեինք, ոնց որ մեկին մորթեին: Հետո հասկացանք, որ ընդամենը բազմանում էին:


Կարող ա մեր հարևանուհին էդտեղ էր տեղափոխվել  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), laro (29.08.2018), Progart (27.08.2018), Ձայնալար (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կարող ա մեր հարևանուհին էդտեղ էր տեղափոխվել


Հա, բայց պատկերացրու էլի, ինչքան բարձր էր գոռում, որ իրենց շենքից 150-200 մետր էն կողմ գտնվող շենքում պարզ լսվում էր: Ես վախենում եմ անմիջական հարևանների վիճակը պատկերացնել:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Այ, Ռուֆը սրտիցս խոսեց։ Կյանքում չեմ հասկացել սեքսի ժամանակ ամբողջ ուժով բղավողներին։ Ինձ թվում է՝ սեքսի մասին իրենց առաջին ինֆորմացիան էն վատ պոռնոներն են եղել, որ էնքան զզվելի ու անհամոզիչ են, որ նայողին գոնե մի քիչ գրգռելու համար պարտադիր հիստերիկ ձեներ են հանում։

Նու, ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ բերաններդ կտոր մտցրեք սեքսի ժամանակ, բայց էդ արհեստական տնքոցներն ո՞ւմ են հաճելի։

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Հա, բայց պատկերացրու էլի, ինչքան բարձր էր գոռում, որ իրենց շենքից 150-200 մետր էն կողմ գտնվող շենքում պարզ լսվում էր: Ես վախենում եմ անմիջական հարևանների վիճակը պատկերացնել:


Դե ես ասում եմ․ նա որ գոռում էր, ամեն անգամ սարսռում էի։ Եթե չկրկնվեին գոռոցները, մի անգամ մեկը տենց գոռար, երևի լսողն անմիջապես միլիցիա ու շտապ օգնություն կկանչեր, կմտածեր՝ մեռավ մարդը, սպանեցին։ Լրիվ աննորմալ, աննկարագրելի ոռնոցներ էին։
Ասենք՝ դրանից հետո եկած աղջիկն էլ էր սեքս անում, ձայներն էլ լսվում էին երբեմն։ Բայց ոչ մեր տան բոլոր հատվածներում ու ոչ էդքան ուժեղ, էլի, այլ միայն բաղնիքում, էն էլ երևի որովհետև էդ տան ննջասենյակի հետ ընդհանուր պատ ունի։ (Էս մի հարևանուհու աղմուկի հետ էլ խնդիրներ կային, բայց ոչ սեքսի հետ կապված։ Ուղղակի շատ գռեհիկ, հայհոյաշատ բառապաշար ուներ, որ պարբերաբար առիթներ էր ունենում կիրառելու, ու դա հստակ լսվում էր․․․)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կյանքում չեմ հասկացել սեքսի ժամանակ ամբողջ ուժով բղավողներին։


ես էլ երբեք չեմ հասկանում էս րեբեք չեմ հասկանումները  :Jpit:  ում ոնց հարմար ա՝ նենց ա էլ գոռում ա, այ բանը


իսկ ով պիտի իմանալու պահով՝ ում ուզւոմ են, թող նրան էլ իմաց տան, ուզւոմ են լուռ, ուզում են՝ աղմկոտ, ուզում ա սպտակ խալաթներ հագած, ում ոնց հարմար ա, կարևորը մարդիկ հաճույք ստանան՝ համակողմանի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ես էլ երբեք չեմ հասկանում էս րեբեք չեմ հասկանումները  ում ոնց հարմար ա՝ նենց ա էլ գոռում ա, այ բանը
> 
> 
> իսկ ով պիտի իմանալու պահով՝ ում ուզւոմ են, թող նրան էլ իմաց տան, ուզւոմ են լուռ, ուզում են՝ աղմկոտ, ուզում ա սպտակ խալաթներ հագած, ում ոնց հարմար ա, կարևորը մարդիկ հաճույք ստանան՝ համակողմանի


Չէ, էլի, Շին ջան: Ասենք եթե անտառի մեջտեղում գտնվող տան մեջ ես ու մոտդ մի կիլոմետր շառավղով ոչ ոք չի ապրում, սեքսի ժամանակ ինչքան ուժ ունես, կարաս գոռաս, եթե դա քեզ հաճույք ա պատճառում: Բայց եթե քաղաքի մեջ ես ապրում ու քո գոռոցներով ոչ միայն հարևաններիդ, այլ մի ամբողջ թաղամաս ես արթնացնում, էդ արդեն աննորմալություն ա:

----------


## Hack

Այ հնում մարդիկ գերդաստանով ապրում էին մի տանը (օրինակ՝ տանուտեր Խաչոյի ընտանիքը «Խենթից»): Տան տերը կնոջ հետ, նրա մի քանի որդիները իրենց կանանցով ու երեխաներով: Այն ժամանակ չկային մերօրյա հերմետիկ դռներ ու պատուհաններ, մեղվի բզզոցը լսվում էր ցանկացած անկյունից: Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ ընթրիքից հետո բոլորը ցվրվեին իրենց սենյակներով ու սկսվեր տնքոցների, ճիչերի երգչախումբ:
Խաչոն դեռ հարուստ մարդ էր՝ մեծ տուն ուներ: Հասարակ շինականների վիճակն ավելի վատ էր. կար միայն թոնիր, որի շուրջ բոլորը քնում էին: Հաճախ հատակին, կողք-կողքի, խալու վրա: Աշխարհի առաջին սվինգերները հայ գյուղացիներն են, որ մթի մեջ առանց իրար տեսնելու կողմնորոշվել են ում հետ վար ու ցանք անել:

Հիմա ոմանք այնպես են գոռում, որ ոչ մի դուռ ու պատ չի փրկում: Շատ հաճախ գոռոցները շինծու են՝ ծննդաբերող կնոջ ճիչերից բարձր, ինչը չի կարող լինել օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով (չմանրամասնեմ): Մյուսներն էլ, չնայած համեստ ապրելակերպի, դառնում են հարևանների ձևական ավանդապաշտության զոհ. տեսած կլինեք բաժակը կամ ստետոսկոպը պատին դրած այդ անշառ ու սուրբ մարդկանց:

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2016), CactuSoul (30.03.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Chuk (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), John (30.03.2016), Progart (27.08.2018), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Անվերնագիր (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ հնում մարդիկ գերդաստանով ապրում էին մի տանը (օրինակ՝ տանուտեր Խաչոյի ընտանիքը «Խենթից»): Տան տերը կնոջ հետ, նրա մի քանի որդիները իրենց կանանցով ու երեխաներով: Այն ժամանակ չկային մերօրյա հերմետիկ դռներ ու պատուհաններ, մեղվի բզզոցը լսվում էր ցանկացած անկյունից: Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ ընթրիքից հետո բոլորը ցվրվեին իրենց սենյակներով ու սկսվեր տնքոցների ու ճիչերի երգչախումբ:
> Խաչոն դեռ հարուստ մարդ էր՝ մեծ տուն ուներ: Հասարակ շինականների վիճակն ավելի վատ էր. կար միայն թոնիր, որի շուրջ բոլորը քնում էին: Հաճախ հատակին, կողք-կողքի, խալու վրա: Աշխարհի առաջին սվինգերները հայ գյուղացիներն են, որ մթի մեջ առանց իրար տեսնելու կողմնորոշվել են ում հետ վար ու ցանք անել:
> 
> Հիմա ոմանք այնպես են գոռում, որ ոչ մի դուռ ու պատ չի փրկում: Շատ հաճախ գոռոցները շինծու են՝ ծննդաբերող կնոջ ճիչերից բարձր, ինչը չի կարող լինել օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով (չմանրամասնեմ): Մյուսներն էլ, չնայած համեստ ապրելակերպի, դառնում են հարևանների ձևական ավանդապաշտության զոհ. տեսած կլինեք բաժակը կամ ստետոսկոպը պատին դրած այդ անշառ ու սուրբ մարդկանց:


Էս հո լրիվ գրականության կտոր ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2016), CactuSoul (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), ivy (28.08.2018), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Անվերնագիր (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, էլի, Շին ջան: Ասենք եթե անտառի մեջտեղում գտնվող տան մեջ ես ու մոտդ մի կիլոմետր շառավղով ոչ ոք չի ապրում, սեքսի ժամանակ ինչքան ուժ ունես, կարաս գոռաս, եթե դա քեզ հաճույք ա պատճառում: Բայց եթե քաղաքի մեջ ես ապրում ու քո գոռոցներով ոչ միայն հարևաններիդ, այլ մի ամբողջ թաղամաս ես արթնացնում, էդ արդեն աննորմալություն ա:


լավ:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ես էլ երբեք չեմ հասկանում էս րեբեք չեմ հասկանումները  ում ոնց հարմար ա՝ նենց ա էլ գոռում ա, այ բանը
> 
> 
> իսկ ով պիտի իմանալու պահով՝ ում ուզւոմ են, թող նրան էլ իմաց տան, ուզւոմ են լուռ, ուզում են՝ աղմկոտ, ուզում ա սպտակ խալաթներ հագած, ում ոնց հարմար ա, կարևորը մարդիկ հաճույք ստանան՝ համակողմանի


Ցավդ տանեմ, ես դրա համար չեմ գրել։ Հույս ունեի՝ ինձ ինչ-որ կբացատրի, որովհետև ես չեմ հասկանում։ Ասացի էլ, թե դա ինձ մոտ ինչ տպավորություն է ստեղծում։ Ինձ իրոք հետաքրքիր է՝ կա՞ն դրա հետ կապված ուսումնասիրություններ։ Էդ ձայներն իրո՞ք հաճույքից են արձակում, թե՞ կարծրատիպային բան է, որ եթե սեքսի ժամանակ բարձր ձեներ ես հանում, ուրեմն քեզ էլ, զուգընկերոջդ էլ ներշնչում ես, թե քեզ մի այլ կարգի դուր է գալիս։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ցավդ տանեմ, ես դրա համար չեմ գրել։ Հույս ունեի՝ ինձ ինչ-որ կբացատրի, որովհետև ես չեմ հասկանում։ Ասացի էլ, թե դա ինձ մոտ ինչ տպավորություն է ստեղծում։ Ինձ իրոք հետաքրքիր է՝ կա՞ն դրա հետ կապված ուսումնասիրություններ։ Էդ ձայներն իրո՞ք հաճույքից են արձակում, թե՞ կարծրատիպային բան է, որ եթե սեքսի ժամանակ բարձր ձեներ ես հանում, ուրեմն քեզ էլ, զուգընկերոջդ էլ ներշնչում ես, թե քեզ մի այլ կարգի դուր է գալիս։


օքեյ, ես տեղյակ չեմ ճիշտն ասած:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ցավդ տանեմ, ես դրա համար չեմ գրել։ Հույս ունեի՝ ինձ ինչ-որ կբացատրի, որովհետև ես չեմ հասկանում։ Ասացի էլ, թե դա ինձ մոտ ինչ տպավորություն է ստեղծում։ Ինձ իրոք հետաքրքիր է՝ կա՞ն դրա հետ կապված ուսումնասիրություններ։ Էդ ձայներն իրո՞ք հաճույքից են արձակում, թե՞ կարծրատիպային բան է, որ եթե սեքսի ժամանակ բարձր ձեներ ես հանում, ուրեմն քեզ էլ, զուգընկերոջդ էլ ներշնչում ես, թե քեզ մի այլ կարգի դուր է գալիս։


Հետազոտություններից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց հա  :Smile:  Ձայնի բարձրությունն ուղիղ համեմատական ա հաճույքի չափին:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հետազոտություններից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց հա  Ձայնի բարձրությունն ուղիղ համեմատական ա հաճույքի չափին:


Հա, բայց արժի՞ հաճույքի համար բողազ պատռել, ձայնալարերը վնասել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, բայց արժի՞ հաճույքի համար բողազ պատռել, ձայնալարերը վնասել


Ստեղ ուղղակի պատճառ-հետևանքայինն ա անհասկանալի  :Jpit:  Հաճու՞յքն ա ուժեղացնում գոռոցը, թե՞ գոռոցն ա ուժեղացնում հաճույքը:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Hack

Հարևանները ունկնդրում են ձեր հաճույքախտիկը: Since 1964.

----------

CactuSoul (30.03.2016), Անվերնագիր (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հետազոտություններից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց հա  Ձայնի բարձրությունն ուղիղ համեմատական ա հաճույքի չափին:


Բյուր, ես էնքան էլ շատ մարդու չեմ լսել սեքսի ժամանակ ձայներ հանելուց, բայց իմ իմացած ամենաբարձրաճիչ (էս ինչ բառ էր  :Lol2: ) աղջիկը ինձ բազմիցս է խոստովանել, որ սեռական հարաբերություններից իսկական հաճույք չի ստանում  :Dntknw: 

Բայց դե էդ ժամանակ մի տեսակ քաշվում էի էդ ձայնի պահով հարցնել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես էնքան էլ շատ մարդու չեմ լսել սեքսի ժամանակ ձայներ հանելուց, բայց իմ իմացած ամենաբարձրաճիչ (էս ինչ բառ էր ) աղջիկը ինձ բազմիցս է խոստովանել, որ սեռական հարաբերություններից իսկական հաճույք չի ստանում 
> 
> Բայց դե էդ ժամանակ մի տեսակ քաշվում էի էդ ձայնի պահով հարցնել


Դե ես էլ սեփական փորձից եմ ասում  :Blush:

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Glen (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> Ցավդ տանեմ, ես դրա համար չեմ գրել։ Հույս ունեի՝ ինձ ինչ-որ կբացատրի, որովհետև ես չեմ հասկանում։ Ասացի էլ, թե դա ինձ մոտ ինչ տպավորություն է ստեղծում։ Ինձ իրոք հետաքրքիր է՝ կա՞ն դրա հետ կապված ուսումնասիրություններ։ Էդ ձայներն իրո՞ք հաճույքից են արձակում, թե՞ կարծրատիպային բան է, որ եթե սեքսի ժամանակ բարձր ձեներ ես հանում, ուրեմն քեզ էլ, զուգընկերոջդ էլ ներշնչում ես, թե քեզ մի այլ կարգի դուր է գալիս։


մարդուց մարդ տարբեր ա ու դժվար ա հստակ ասել թե ով ինչի համար ա էդքան բարձր տնքում/ճղճղում/գոռում ...
Ես հանդիպել եմ կանանղ, որոնք իրոք, հաճույքից ուղեղներն անջատում են ու էդ պահին նրանց էլ չի հետաքրքրում, թե որտեղ են գտնվում, շրջապատում ով ա ապրում, քանի հոգի իրեն կլսեն կամ ինչ կմտածեն։ 
նրանք ամբողջովին տրվում են էմոցիաներին ու մինչև վերջին պահը չեն "անջատվում"։ Բայց կան նաև կանայք, որոնք էլի նույն "տրանսի" մեջ լինելով, շատ ցածր են արտահայտվում, դա էլ մի ուրիշ վիճակ ա ...
անձամբ ինձ էդ կարգի ճղճղոցն ու գոռոցը մի քիչ փակում ու շեղում ա, բայց տղամարդիկ կան, որ անգամ ավելի ա դուր գալիս, դրա համար հստակ պատասխան դժվար թե գտնվի։
Մեզ մոտ պատերը թղթից են, մի քիչ ուշ ժամի բարձր խոսես՝ հարևանը պատիդ հետ ա սկսում սեքս անել, էլ ուր մնաց դու գիշերվա կեսին լաչառանաս։ Բայց դե մեկ մեկ ասում ենք թքած բոլորի վրա, ու էդ պահին մի տեսակ բոլորն էլ "թքած են ունենում" մեր "աղմուկի" վրա ...

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2016)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միհատ պապական խոսք կա, ասում ա. «ճիշտ սեքսից հետո հարևանները դուրս են գալի ծխելու»։

----------

Chuk (30.03.2016), impression (31.03.2016), John (30.03.2016), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Աթեիստ (30.03.2016), Անվերնագիր (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016), Վիշապ (30.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Իմ կարծիքով սեքսի աղմուկի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը ոչնչով չպիտի տարբերվի մնացած աղմուկներից: Եթե ուշ ժամի բարձր երաժշտություն լսել չի կարելի, ապա նույն բարձրության տնքոցներ հանել ևս չի կարելի: Թույլատրելի ժամերին՝ ով ոնց ուզում է: Եթե բախտդ չի բերել, ու շենքի պատերը բարակ են, ապա դա դեռ առիթ չէ պահանջել հարևաններից, որ իրենց սեփական բնակարանում իրենց ինչ-որ բանից զրկեն: Իմ բախտը այդ առումով բերել է, պիտի շատ ուժեղ գոռաս, որ հարևաններին գոնե ձայնի մի փոքր կտոր հասնի:

----------

CactuSoul (30.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ հնում մարդիկ գերդաստանով ապրում էին մի տանը (օրինակ՝ տանուտեր Խաչոյի ընտանիքը «Խենթից»): Տան տերը կնոջ հետ, նրա մի քանի որդիները իրենց կանանցով ու երեխաներով: Այն ժամանակ չկային մերօրյա հերմետիկ դռներ ու պատուհաններ, մեղվի բզզոցը լսվում էր ցանկացած անկյունից: Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ ընթրիքից հետո բոլորը ցվրվեին իրենց սենյակներով ու սկսվեր տնքոցների, ճիչերի երգչախումբ:
> Խաչոն դեռ հարուստ մարդ էր՝ մեծ տուն ուներ: Հասարակ շինականների վիճակն ավելի վատ էր. կար միայն թոնիր, որի շուրջ բոլորը քնում էին: Հաճախ հատակին, կողք-կողքի, խալու վրա: Աշխարհի առաջին սվինգերները հայ գյուղացիներն են, որ մթի մեջ առանց իրար տեսնելու կողմնորոշվել են ում հետ վար ու ցանք անել:
> 
> Հիմա ոմանք այնպես են գոռում, որ ոչ մի դուռ ու պատ չի փրկում: Շատ հաճախ գոռոցները շինծու են՝ ծննդաբերող կնոջ ճիչերից բարձր, ինչը չի կարող լինել օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով (չմանրամասնեմ): Մյուսներն էլ, չնայած համեստ ապրելակերպի, դառնում են հարևանների ձևական ավանդապաշտության զոհ. տեսած կլինեք բաժակը կամ ստետոսկոպը պատին դրած այդ անշառ ու սուրբ մարդկանց:


ՀԻնգ անգամ կարդացի, հինգ անգամն էլ նենց էի ղժում, ոնց որ ռնգեղջյուրը հետս սեքս աներ։ Սաղ հարևաններս իմացան ․․․․

----------

Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016)

----------


## impression

ես որ մի ժամանակ վարձով էի ապրում, կողքի հարևանի տունն ահավոր բազմամարդ էր: տենց ով չէր ալարում՝ էդ տանն ապրում էր՝ կեսուր, կեսրար, տեգրն իր թաշախուստով, մի քանի զույգ չամուսնացած տալեր, ու դե մեր ջահել նորապսակները, որոնք կոնկրետ տանջվում էին: ես հա պատկերացնում էի, որ նրանց սենյակում քնում են նաև մի երկու քեռակին, իսկ հենց իրենց անկողնում՝ տեգոր լակոտները: Բայց հեեեենց դրանք տանը մենակ էին մնում, էն ինչ մի հատ առռռռիվա էր սկսվում, ինձ թվում ա՝ շենքն իրենց մեղքով երկու տարում վթարային դարձավ: էդ ինչ էին անում, ու կոնկրետ գիտեին, որ տենց մի 13 րոպե ունեն լկստվելու, քանի տնեցիք մարդա մի գործով հեռացել են ու ուր որ ա՝ հետ են գալու: նենց մի տեսակ հարգում էի իրենց, ընդամենը 13 րոպե, բայց թվում է՝ մի ամբողջ կյանք:  :LOL:  
իսկ թե ով ում հետ ա սեքս անում ու ոնց, էդ իհարկե իրենց գործն ա, բայց ահավոր հետաքրքիր ա  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2016), Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), Chuk (31.03.2016), Glen (31.03.2016), John (31.03.2016), Quyr Qery (01.09.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (04.04.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Հետազոտություններից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց հա  Ձայնի բարձրությունն ուղիղ համեմատական ա հաճույքի չափին:


Ես էլ եմ սա հաստատում :օյօյ

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## impression

հիմա որ ասենք թե ես ձայն չեմ հանում, ինչ ա ստացվում՝ իմիտացիա եմ անում` իբր ինձ մեկ ա՞  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------


## Glen

> իսկ թե ով ում հետ ա սեքս անում ու ոնց, էդ իհարկե իրենց գործն ա, բայց ահավոր հետաքրքիր ա


լավն էր ))

----------


## ivy

Էս թեմայում մենակ ոնց որ թե ձայներն էին քննարկվում, իսկ տեսնե՞լը: Ասենք՝ հասարակական վայրերում սեռական հարաբերությունները/գործողությունները թույլատրելի պիտի լինե՞ն, թե չէ:
Հրեն, էս մեքսիկական քաղաքը մի քանի օր առաջ օրինական դարձրեց հասարակական սեքսը (սիրեք իրար, քանի դեռ կողքից ոչ ոք չի բողոքել սկզբունքով): 
Հայաստանում, կոնկրետ՝ Երևանում, մարդիկ հա էլ սեքս են անում հասարակական վայրերում՝ փողոցի անկյուններից, այգիներից սկսած, փաբերից վերջացրած: Նենց չէ որ բացահայտ, բայց դե անում են (չնայած որոշ ժամերին՝ որոշ փաբերում... հմմմ): Լավ ծանոթ չեմ հարցի իրավական կողմին, բայց կարծեմ հասարակական վայրերում սեռական գործողությունները կարող են որպես «խուլիգանություն» որակվել՝ մարդկանց քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկելով: Բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչպիսին է իրական պատկերը. մի ձև չեմ հավատում, որ «բռնացնելու դեպքում» հարցը քրեական պատասխանատվության հասնի: Թե՞ էդպես է:
Ընդհանրապես ոնց եք վերաբերվում հասարակական վայրերում սեռական գործողությունների թույլատրության հարցին:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Էսքան ժամանակ փողոցի անկյունում ու փաբում սեքս տեսած չկամ: Եթե անգամ անում են երևի բավականին թաքուն ու արագ:ճճ

----------


## Gayl

Իհարկե դեմ եմ հասարակական վայրերում սեքսի թույլատրմանը: Նույնն է, որ թույլատէեն անձին սեռական օրգանները հասարակական վայրում ցուցադրի:

----------


## Գաղթական

Հասարակական վայրը չգիտեմ, բայց մի քանի ամիս առաջ նոր հարևաններ ենք ստացել:
Վերջերս բնակիրավունք ստացած սիրիացի երիտասարդ զույգ են, որ 2 փոքր երեխա ունեն:

Տհաճա իհարկե ամբողջ օրը դրանց տնից տնքոց ու օրգազմային բացականչություններ լսել, ընդ որում՝ օրը ցերեկով:

Էն օրն էլ ոստիկաններ էին եկել իրանց տուն ու հետո դիմացի մայթի հարևաններից իմացանք, որ իրենք էին կանչել, քանի որ էս տնքացող զույգը փաստորեն համ էլ էքսհիբիցիոնիստներ են:
Վարագույրներն ու պատուհանը բացում են ու իրենց գործն անում՝ հենց դրա առջև դրված բացմոցի վրա:
Իսկ իրենց պատուհանին դեմդիմաց էլ էտ ոստիկան կանչողների մանկահասակ երեխեքի սենյակնա:

Բայց թե որքանով են իրենք օրենք խախտել ու ինչ են իրենց ոստիկաններն ասել՝ չիմացանք..

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդհանրապես ոնց եք վերաբերվում հասարակական վայրերում սեռական գործողությունների թույլատրության հարցին:


Եթե սիրուն զույգ ա, հաճույքով կնայեմ  :Jpit: 
Բայց էդ կապ չունի, դեմ եմ։

----------


## ivy

> Հասարակական վայրը չգիտեմ, բայց մի քանի ամիս առաջ նոր հարևաններ ենք ստացել:
> Վերջերս բնակիրավունք ստացած սիրիացի երիտասարդ զույգ են, որ 2 փոքր երեխա ունեն:
> 
> Տհաճա իհարկե ամբողջ օրը դրանց տնից տնքոց ու օրգազմային բացականչություններ լսել, ընդ որում՝ օրը ցերեկով:
> 
> Էն օրն էլ ոստիկաններ էին եկել իրանց տուն ու *հետո դիմացի մայթի հարևաններից իմացանք, որ իրենք էին կանչել*, քանի որ էս տնքացող զույգը փաստորեն համ էլ էքսհիբիցիոնիստներ են:
> Վարագույրներն ու պատուհանը բացում են ու իրենց գործն անում՝ հենց դրա առջև դրված բացմոցի վրա:
> Իսկ իրենց պատուհանին դեմդիմաց էլ էտ ոստիկան կանչողների մանկահասակ երեխեքի սենյակնա:
> 
> Բայց թե որքանով են իրենք օրենք խախտել ու ինչ են իրենց ոստիկաններն ասել՝ չիմացանք..


Տեսնես զանգել են ոստիկանություն, ինչ են ասել․
-Մեր դիմացի շենքում մարդիկ սեքս են անում՝ առանց վարագույները փակելու․ մեր երեխաներն էլ տեսնում, փչանում են։ Դե մեր տանը էդպիսի բան ընդհանրապես չկա․ իրենց էլ կաղամբի միջից ենք գտել:

Էդ հարևաններդ հո Շուռնուխից չե՞ն  :Jpit: 

Դեռ մի հատ էլ մյուս հարևանների հետ դրել քննարկում են․․․

----------

Մուշու (28.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Տեսնես զանգել են ոստիկանություն, ինչ են ասել․
> -Մեր դիմացի շենքում մարդիկ սեքս են անում՝ առանց վարագույները փակելու․ մեր երեխաներն էլ տեսնում, փչանում են։ Դե մեր տանը էդպիսի բան ընդհանրապես չկա․ իրենց էլ կաղամբի միջից ենք գտել:
> 
> Էդ հարևաններդ հո Շուռնուխից չե՞ն 
> 
> Դեռ մի հատ էլ մյուս հարևանների հետ դրել քննարկում են․․․


Ըստ երևույթին՝ բարոյական մարդիկ են, որոնց դուր չի գալիս, երբ իրենց երեխեքի աչքի առաջ ուրիշները սեքս են անում:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Տեսնես զանգել են ոստիկանություն, ինչ են ասել․
> -Մեր դիմացի շենքում մարդիկ սեքս են անում՝ առանց վարագույները փակելու․ մեր երեխաներն էլ տեսնում, փչանում են։ Դե մեր տանը էդպիսի բան ընդհանրապես չկա․ իրենց էլ կաղամբի միջից ենք գտել:
> 
> Էդ հարևաններդ հո Շուռնուխից չե՞ն 
> 
> Դեռ մի հատ էլ մյուս հարևանների հետ դրել քննարկում են․․․


Իյա, բա եղա՞վ․․․ բա երեխեքի մեջ ո՞նց ամոթի զգացողություն ներդնեն, թե օրը ցերեկով իրենց պատուհանի դիմացը տե՜նց բաներ ա լինում․․․

Բա որ հանկարծ գազանանոց գնացած լինեին, ու փիղը փղի վրա թռած լիներ․․․ պա՜յ․․․ ստիպված օրենք էին ընդունելու, որ ժամանակավոր կալանավորման խցերը մեծացնեն՝ փղերին առանց իրենց իրավունքները ոտնահարելու կալանավորման համար։

Կաղամբ էլ ասիր հիշա․․․ տան գազարը պրծել ա, վաղվա սալաթի համար աչքիս չհերիքի․․․ էհ, հիմա պիտի հելնեմ հասարակական սեքսով զբաղվելու՝ մթերային առևտրի։

----------

boooooooom (28.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե սիրուն զույգ ա, հաճույքով կնայեմ 
> Բայց էդ կապ չունի, դեմ եմ։


Որ տղեն գեշ եղավ չես նայի?))

----------

Գաղթական (27.08.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Ըստ երևույթին՝ բարոյական մարդիկ են, որոնց դուր չի գալիս, երբ իրենց երեխեքի աչքի առաջ ուրիշները սեքս են անում:


12 տարի ա` Եվրոպայում եմ ապրում, դեռ լսած չկայի, որ սեքս անելու համար հարևանների վրա ոստիկան բերեն ։))
Ես պատկերացնում եմ` էդ ոստիկաններին ոնց ա բացել ։))

----------


## Gayl

> Տեսնես զանգել են ոստիկանություն, ինչ են ասել․
> -Մեր դիմացի շենքում մարդիկ սեքս են անում՝ առանց վարագույները փակելու․ մեր երեխաներն էլ տեսնում, փչանում են։ Դե մեր տանը էդպիսի բան ընդհանրապես չկա․ իրենց էլ կաղամբի միջից ենք գտել:
> 
> Էդ հարևաններդ հո Շուռնուխից չե՞ն 
> 
> Դեռ մի հատ էլ մյուս հարևանների հետ դրել քննարկում են․․․


Իսկ կարողա ասել են, որ տնից տնքոցի ու օրգազմի բացականչություններ են լսվում?
Կարծեմ աղմկել չի կարելի, անկախ նրանից սեքս ես անում, թե խոզ ես մոռթում?

----------


## Gayl

> 12 տարի ա` Եվրոպայում եմ ապրում, դեռ լսած չկայի, որ սեքս անելու համար հարևանների վրա ոստիկան բերեն ։))
> Ես պատկերացնում եմ` էդ ոստիկաններին ոնց ա բացել ։))


Իսկ էդ տարիների ընթացքում հեչ պատահելա, որ աղմկող հարևանի վրա ոստիկան բերեն?, թե չլսված բանա?

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ կարողա ասել են, որ տնից տնքոցի ու օրգազմի բացականչություններ են լսվում?
> Կարծեմ աղմկել չի կարելի, անկախ նրանից սեքս ես անում, թե խոզ ես մոռթում?


Հավատա ինձ` էստեղ _աղմուկ_ ասվածի մեջ սեռական ձայները ոչ մի ձև չեն մտնում։ Մի տասնյակի չափ տուն եմ փոխել. բոլոր տեղերն էլ հարևանների սեքսի ձայները լսվել են։ Կյանքի բնականոն մաս թեմայից։

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ էդ տարիների ընթացքում հեչ պատահելա, որ աղմկող հարևանի վրա ոստիկան բերեն?, թե չլսված բանա?


Աղմուկի համար ոստիկան կանչում են, էն էլ շատ հավեսով։ Սեքսի համար` երբևէ չէի լսել։

----------


## Gayl

> Աղմուկի համար ոստիկան կանչում են, էն էլ շատ հավեսով։ Սեքսի համար` երբևէ չէի լսել։


Ինչ տարբերություն աղմուկը սեքսի արդյունք լինի, թե վիճաբանության կամ քեֆ ուրախության? Կարծեմ Գաղթականը գրելա ամբողջ օրը տնքոցի ու օրգազմի բացականչություններ են լսվում: 
Ոպշմ  կարա Շուռնուխից չլինի, բայց Եվրոպայից լինի:

----------


## ivy

> Ինչ տարբերություն աղմուկը սեքսի արդյունք լինի, թե վիճաբանության կամ քեֆ ուրախության? Կարծեմ Գաղթականը գրելա ամբողջ օրը տնքոցի ու օրգազմի բացականչություններ են լսվում: 
> Ոպշմ  կարա Շուռնուխից չլինի, բայց Եվրոպայից լինի:


Շուռնուխի հետ համեմատությունը «էրեխեքը կտեսնեն, կփչանան» վիճակներին էր վերաբերվում։

----------


## Gayl

> Շուռնուխի հետ համեմատությունը «էրեխեքը կտեսնեն, կփչանան» վիճակներին էր վերաբերվում։


Խի Եվրոպայում երեխաներին թույլատրվումա պոռնո նայել, թե Եվրոպայում չեն փչանում?

----------


## Գաղթական

> 12 տարի ա` Եվրոպայում եմ ապրում, դեռ լսած չկայի, որ սեքս անելու համար հարևանների վրա ոստիկան բերեն ։))
> Ես պատկերացնում եմ` էդ ոստիկաններին ոնց ա բացել ։))


Կարծում եմ էստեղ հարցը ոչ թե բուն սեքսի մեջ էր, այլ՝ դա անելու համար ընտրված վայրի:

Էքսհիբիցիոնիզմը սահմանափակող օրենքների գոյությունը հիմա չեմ կարող քննարկել, քանի որ չեմ ուսումնասիրել էդ ոլորտը:
Բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ ինչ-որ հասարակական կարգի խախտում կա էն պարագայում, եթե դրսում չես կարող սեքս անել, բայց դա անում ես տանդ՝ բաց պատուհանների դիմաց:

Փաստն այն է, որ ներկայումս իրենց ժալյուզները հիմնականում իջեցրած են պահում ))

----------


## ivy

> Խի Եվրոպայում երեխաներին թույլատրվումա պոռնո նայել, թե Եվրոպայում չեն փչանում?


Գայլ ջան, ոնց չեն փչանում, բա «փչացած Եվրոպա» արտահայտությունը որտեղից ա գալիս ։))

----------


## Վիշապ

Նահանգների մեծամասնությունում հասարակական վայրում սեքսով զբաղվելը հանցանք է համարվում, դրա համար կարելի է բանտ նստել: Երեխայի կողմից նկատվելը ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանք է:
Ու փողոցներում պաչպչվում են մենակ տուրիստները :Ճ

----------


## Gayl

> Կարծում եմ էստեղ հարցը ոչ թե բուն սեքսի մեջ էր, այլ՝ դա անելու համար ընտրված վայրի:
> 
> Էքսհիբիցիոնիզմը սահմանափակող օրենքների գոյությունը հիմա չեմ կարող քննարկել, քանի որ չեմ ուսումնասիրել էդ ոլորտը:
> Բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ ինչ-որ հասարակական կարգի խախտում կա էն պարագայում, եթե դրսում չես կարող սեքս անել, բայց դա անում ես տանդ՝ բաց պատուհանների դիմաց:
> 
> Փաստն այն է, որ ներկայումս իրենց ժալյուզները հիմնականում իջեցրած են պահում ))


Հարևան տներից մեկը վարձով էր տրվում: Նոր տնվոր էր եկել ու գիշերները տնքոց ու աղմուկ աղաղակ: Մի 2 անգամ կրկնվեց զանգեցի տան տիրոջն ասի կամ տնից հանում ես կամ ես եմ զգուշացնում:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, ոնց չեն փչանում, բա «փչացած Եվրոպա» արտահայտությունը որտեղից ա գալիս ։))


Բոլորս էլ մեր սեռական կյանքն ունենք, բայց պարտավոր չեմ լսել ու տեսնել մեկ այլ զույգի սեքսը: Իսկ երեխաների հետ կապված պետք չի հեգնել ու էն էլ Շուռնուխի օրինակով: Եթե քո համար նորմալա, որ երեխան սեքս նայի կամ տնքոցեր լսի շատերիս համար նորմալ չի:

----------

Progart (27.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Որ տղեն գեշ եղավ չես նայի?))


Իհարկե ոչ: Այ քեզ զարմանալի հարց  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (28.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Իհարկե ոչ: Այ քեզ զարմանալի հարց


Ճաշակդ մեռնի :LOL:

----------


## boooooooom

Ջոկում ե՞ք, որ հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ, երբ որ հասարակածի տաք գոտիներից սկսել են դեպի ցուրտ վերևներ/ներքևներ բարձրանալ/իջնել ու ստիպված առողջությունն ու անվտանգությունը պահպանելու համար շոր են հագել, էդ վախտերից գնալով խիյարը թարս ա աճել))) Ես, չգիտեմ խի, համոզված եմ, որ էն ժամանակ սեքսը հասարակ կարիք ա եղել, ասենք հաց ուտելու, իրար հետ խոսալու, բարևելու պես մի բան։ Հետո գնալով հագուստի տակ փակված օրգանները արտոնություններ են ստացել՝ քիչ երևալու պատճառով սկսված դիֆիցիտից։ Ու առը հա, էդ հասարակ պրոցեսը դարձել ա ինչ որ այլմոլորակայինի(Ալֆա ջան, քո հետ չեմ)) զբաղմունք/բոբո։
Երևի մի օր էս մեծ շրջանը կպտտվի ու հետ կգնանք էն սկզբի հասարակ ժամանակները, բայց ավելի խելացի դարձած։

Հ.Գ. Ծխում, խմում ենք երեխաների ներկայությամբ, բայց կարողանում ենք իրանց հասկացնել ու արգելել դա, "որովհետև իրենք դեռ փոքր են" հասարակ պատճառաբանությամբ։

----------

Freeman (28.08.2018), Աթեիստ (28.08.2018), Մուշու (28.08.2018)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ես, *չգիտեմ խի*, համոզված եմ, որ էն ժամանակ սեքսը հասարակ կարիք ա եղել, ասենք հաց ուտելու, իրար հետ խոսալու, բարևելու պես մի բան։ Հետո գնալով հագուստի տակ փակված օրգանները արտոնություններ են ստացել՝ քիչ երևալու պատճառով սկսված դիֆիցիտից։ Ու առը հա, էդ հասարակ պրոցեսը դարձել ա ինչ որ այլմոլորակայինի(Ալֆա ջան, քո հետ չեմ)) զբաղմունք/բոբո։
> Երևի մի օր էս մեծ շրջանը կպտտվի ու հետ կգնանք էն սկզբի հասարակ ժամանակները, բայց ավելի խելացի դարձած։


Իսկ ես գիտեմ խի։ Որովհետև դու միայն տղամարդու տեսանկյունից ես նայում։ Ու հաշվի չես առնում, որ էն ժամանակ պահպանակներ չեն եղել։
Հեռու չգնանք, կենդանիների մոտ սեքս ստանալու համար հաճախ բարդ "խաղեր" են գնում։ Իսկ որոշ կին-սարդեր սեքսից հետո նույնիսկ ուտում են զուգընկերոջը։
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_cannibalism

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Էս թեմայում մենակ ոնց որ թե ձայներն էին քննարկվում, իսկ տեսնե՞լը: Ասենք՝ հասարակական վայրերում սեռական հարաբերությունները/գործողությունները թույլատրելի պիտի լինե՞ն, թե չէ:
> Հրեն, էս մեքսիկական քաղաքը մի քանի օր առաջ օրինական դարձրեց հասարակական սեքսը (սիրեք իրար, քանի դեռ կողքից ոչ ոք չի բողոքել սկզբունքով): 
> Հայաստանում, կոնկրետ՝ Երևանում, մարդիկ հա էլ սեքս են անում հասարակական վայրերում՝ փողոցի անկյուններից, այգիներից սկսած, փաբերից վերջացրած: Նենց չէ որ բացահայտ, բայց դե անում են (չնայած որոշ ժամերին՝ որոշ փաբերում... հմմմ): Լավ ծանոթ չեմ հարցի իրավական կողմին, բայց կարծեմ հասարակական վայրերում սեռական գործողությունները կարող են որպես «խուլիգանություն» որակվել՝ մարդկանց քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկելով: Բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչպիսին է իրական պատկերը. մի ձև չեմ հավատում, որ «բռնացնելու դեպքում» հարցը քրեական պատասխանատվության հասնի: Թե՞ էդպես է:
> Ընդհանրապես ոնց եք վերաբերվում հասարակական վայրերում սեռական գործողությունների թույլատրության հարցին:


Խուլիգանության ծանր ձև ա համարվում բացառիկ ցինիզմով կատարված հասարակական կարգի կոպիտ խախտումը, որի տարածված օրինակը սեռական օրգանը հասարակական վայրում ի ցույց դնելն ա: Դրա համար մարդը կարա ստանա մինչև 5 տարի ազատազրկման ձևով պատիժ: Այ ինչ վերաբերում ա հասարակական սեքսին, էնքանով, որքանով որ զույգին չի հուզում, որ իրանք դա անում են հասարակական վայրում (խոսքը չի գնում աչքից հեռու հատվածներին, օրինակ՝ մի տեղ թփի տակ, աննկատ, փաբի զուգարան և այլն, այլ պետք ա գիտակցաբար լինի գործողությունը հենց հասարակական վայրում) ու իրանց արարքով կոպիտ կերպով խախտում են հասարակական կարգը, որոշակի իմաստով նաև իրանց ակնհայտ արհամարհական վերաբերմունքն են դրսևորում հասարակական նորմերի նկատմամբ, էդ դեպքում էլ կարա իրանց արարքը համապատասխանի բացառիկ ցինիզմով կատարվող խուլիգանության հանցակազմին:

Ստեղ շատ կարևոր ա հասարակական կարգի սահմանումը: Ի վերջո՝ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում հասարակական կարգ ու ո՞նց են դա խախտում: Վիկիպեդիայում գտա հասարակական կարգի վերաբերյալ սահմանում, որը մեջբերված ա ՀՀ վճռաբեկ դատարանի նախադեպային որոշումներից: Իսկ վճռաբեկ դատարանների որոշումները պարտադիր են ստորադաս դատական ատյանների համար, որոնք, ինչպես նաև նախաքննության մարմինները, պրակտիկայում մշտապես հիմնվում են վճռաբեկ դատարանի որոշումների վրա: Այսինքն՝ անկախ տարբեր մարդկանց կամ սոցիալական խմբերի մոտ առկա հասարակական կարգի վերաբերյալ պատկերացումներից՝ ՀՀ-ում քրեական դատավարության ժամանակ հիմք են ընդունվում վճռաբեկ դատարանի սահմանած կանոնները:

Վիկիպեդիայի հոդվածը.



> Լայն իմաստով հասարակական կարգը հասարակության մեջ առկա սոցիալական կապերի և հարաբերությունների համակցություն է, որը ձևավորվում է սոցիալական, իրավական և բարոյական նորմերի գործողության արդյունքում և յուրաքանչյուր հանցագործություն զանցանք կամ այլ իրավախախտում այս կամ այն չափով հանգեցնում է դրա խախտմանը։
> 
> Նեղ իմաստով հասարակական կարգը ընկալվում է որպես հասարակական նշանակության վայրերում տրանսպորտային միջոցների կայանատեղիներում, օդանավակայաններում, շուկաներում, պուրակներում, այգիներում, կինոթատրոններում, ցուցասրահներում, մարզադաշտերում, փողոցներում, հիմնարկ ձեռնարկություններում, ուսումնական հաստատություններում, հասարակական տրանսպորտում, հասարակական սննդի սպասարկման վայրում, ինչպես նաև հասարակական նշանակության այլ վայրերում այնպիսի իրադրության առկայություն, որի պայմաններում ապահովված է քաղաքացիների արժանավայել վարքագիծը, կազմակերպությունների հիմնարկների և հասարակական նշանակության այլ օբյեկտների բնականոն աշխատանքը, ինչպես նաև այդ վայրերում գտնվող անձի կամ անձանց ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան անձեռնմխելիությունը։


Էն դեպքերում, երբ հասարակական սեքսը խախտում ա քաղաքացիների արժանավայել վարքագիծը, կազմակերպությունների հիմնարկների և հասարակական նշանակության այլ օբյեկտների բնականոն աշխատանքը, ինչպես նաև այդ վայրերում գտնվող անձի կամ անձանց ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան անձեռնմխելիությունը, կարելի ա արդեն խոսել հասարակական կարգի խախտման մասին: 
Իսկ հասարակական սեքսը Հայաստանի պայմաններում իմ կարծիքով չի կարա չզուգորդվի հասարակական կարգի խախտմամբ: Ասենք, գոնե անցորդները կհավաքվեն, մի մասն ամոթանք կտա, մյուս մասն երեխեքի ներկայությունը կմատնանշի ամոթանք տալիս, մի մասը խորհուրդ կտա, մի մասն էլ ուշադիր կհետևի գործողություններին ու ընդմիջումից հետո գործից կուշանա, դրանով էլ կխախտվի իրա հիմնարկի բնականոն ընթացքը... ))

Սենց մոտավոր նկարագրեցի, բայց թե՛ տեսականորեն ու թե՛ գործնականորեն հասարակական սեքսը կարա քրեական պատասխանատվության հանգեցնի: Քրեական պատասխանատվության համար ստեղ կարևորությունը հետևյալ տարրերի մեջ ա.
Խուլիգանություն համարվելու համար՝
1. հասարակական սեքսը պետք ա տեղի ունենա հասարակական վայրում՝ փողոց, հրապարակ, շուկա, այգու բաց, պարզ նկատելի հատված, ուսումնական հաստատություն և այլն,
2. եթե հարաբերությունը տեղի ունենա նշված վայրերում, բայց հասարակություն ներկա չլինի, օրինակ՝ էն ժամին են անում գործողությունները, երբ կայարանում մարդ չկա, այսինքն՝ որևէ մեկի աշխատանքի բնականոն ընթացքը, ֆիզիկական կամ հոգեկան անձեռնմխելիությունը չխախտվեց, էդ դեպքում ըստ երևույթին խուլիգանության մասին դժվար ա խոսելը,
3. կարևոր տարր ա համարվում արարքի սուբյեկտիվ կողմը, այսինքն՝ կատարողների սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքն իրանց արարքի նկատմամբ: Խուլիգանություն արարքը համարվում ա միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ կատարողները գիտակցում են իրանց արարքի հանրորեն վտանգավորությունը (որ իրանց արարքը հասարակական կարգի խախտում ա), նախատեսում են հետևանքների վրա հասնելը (որ իրանց արարքի հետևանքով փաստացի խախտում են հասարակական կարգը) և ցանկանում են դրանց վրա հասնելը: 
4. կարևոր եմ համարում նշել, որ խուլիգանության համար քրեական պատասխանատվությունը վրա ա հասնում էն դեպքում, երբ արարքը կատարելու պահին լրացել ա անձի 14 տարին: Բայց նաև չմոռանանք, որ եթե նման դեպքում սեքսի մյուս մասնակցի 18 տարին լրացած ա, ուրեմն վերջինս ենթակա ա քրեական պատասխանատվության ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 141-րդ հոդվածով («Սեռական հարաբերությունը տասնվեց տարին չլրացած անձի հետ կամ սեքսուալ բնույթի գործողություններ կատարելը տասնվեց տարին չլրացած անձի նկատմամբ»), որի առաջին մասի համար նախատեսված ա մինչև 2 տարի ժամկետով ազատազրկում:

Էդ իրավական կողմը, իսկ իմ կարծիքով՝ ամեն մարդու ինտիմ կյանքն իրանն ա, իսկ եթե իրանց տնքոց-վռչոցներն անհանգստացնում են շրջակայքի մարդկանց, ես դա նորմալ չեմ համարում: Առավել ևս, որ բացահայտ հասարակական վայրերում սեքսով զբաղվեն: Ասենք՝ որոշակի հասունության տարիքի չհասած երեխեն ինչի՞ պետք ա տենա սեքսն ու խաթարված ձևով իրա մոտ զարգանան դրա մասին պատկերացումները: Սեքսը նուրբ թեմա ա, ու երեխային չպետք ա պրակտիկ ցուցադրումներով սովորացնել ինչը ոնց են անում:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.08.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

Լավ, հեչ մտքներովդ չի անցե՞լ, էդ ինչի՞ քիթը կարելի ա սաղին ցույց տալ, շնչել բոլորի ներկայությամբ, քիթ մաքրել փողոցում կարելի ա, աչքերը ցույց տալ կարելի ա, նայել դրանցով կարելի ա, իսկ վիձիծի լի որոշ մարմնի մասեր բոբո են, դրանց փակի տակ ա պետք պահել ու թաքուն օգտագործել, որ հեչ մարդ չտենա)))
Նենց չի որ ես նուդիստ եմ կամ էն էքսզիբիցինիստ ա ինչ ա դրանից, բայց իմ համար էս ամեն ինչը իրոք տրամաբանական չի։
Իսկ էդ սեքսից ավելի շատ մարդկությունը պրոբլեմներ ունի քան թե հաճույք (ոնց երևում ա), դա աչքիս վատ սովորություն ա. թարգել ա պետք((

----------

Freeman (29.08.2018)

----------


## ivy

Սաղ հեչ, էն սիրիացի զույգը սրտիս դարդ եղավ։ Էդ մարդիկ կռվի դաշտից եկել են իբր թե խաղաղ ու բաց հասարակություն՝ հետները make love, not war լոզունգը բերելով, ու իրենց կրքերին ազատություն տալով, բայց արի ու տես, որ սրանց վրա ոստիկան են բերում ինչ-որ տաբուներով խեղդված մարդիկ։ Ասա դուք ընդհանրապես ինչի եք նստած նայում, թե դիմացի շենքի սենյակներում ինչեր են կատարվում, դա ձեր ինչ գործն է, հլը մի հատ էլ տեսածը հասարակական քննարկման եք դնում։ Ուրիշի ինտիմ կյանքին հետևելն ու դա հարևանների հետ քննարկելը փաստորեն ավելի բարոյական է, քան սեքս անելը։ Թո՜ւ․․․

----------

boooooooom (29.08.2018), Freeman (29.08.2018), Աթեիստ (29.08.2018), Շինարար (29.08.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լավ, հեչ մտքներովդ չի անցե՞լ, էդ ինչի՞ քիթը կարելի ա սաղին ցույց տալ, շնչել բոլորի ներկայությամբ, քիթ մաքրել փողոցում կարելի ա, աչքերը ցույց տալ կարելի ա, նայել դրանցով կարելի ա, իսկ վիձիծի լի որոշ մարմնի մասեր բոբո են, դրանց փակի տակ ա պետք պահել ու թաքուն օգտագործել, որ հեչ մարդ չտենա)))
> Նենց չի որ ես նուդիստ եմ կամ էն էքսզիբիցինիստ ա ինչ ա դրանից, բայց իմ համար էս ամեն ինչը իրոք տրամաբանական չի։
> Իսկ էդ սեքսից ավելի շատ մարդկությունը պրոբլեմներ ունի քան թե հաճույք (ոնց երևում ա), դա աչքիս վատ սովորություն ա. թարգել ա պետք((


Տրամաբանության մասին. քիթն ու աչքերը ուրիշ թեմա են: Հարցը մերկությունն ա: Պատմականորեն նենց ա ստացվել, որ մարդկության աճի ու մշակույթի վրա ամենամեծ ազդեցությունն ունեցած ցեղերը զարգացել են ավելի հյուսիսային կլիմաներում, որտեղ մարդը տարվա մեծ մասը ստիպված էր շոր հագնել, որ ուղղակի ցրտից չմեռնի: Ու շորերը հանում էիր մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ իրոք պետք էր, ու տենց դեպքերը շատ քիչ էին ու ի վերջո հանգում էին սեքսին: Դրա համար էլ մերկությունը հիմա ուղղակիորեն ասոցացվում ա սեքսի հետ: Սրան մասամբ գումարվում ա կրոնի ազդեցությունը, բայց էդ արդեն հետո ա եկել: Մի խոսքով՝ դու հարցնում ես «ինչու՞ քիթը կարելի ա մերկացնել, բայց ամբողջ մարմինը՝ չէ», բայց ավելի լավ հարց կլինի «արդյո՞ք պետք ա երեխաներին շատ փոքր տարիքից ցույց տալ սեքսուալությունը»: Ինչի պատասխանը ես չունեմ, որովհետև ամեն ինչ տենց միանշանակ չի, բայց ավելի հակված եմ «հա, կարելի ա» պատասխանին: Ինչու երեխաների՞ն. որովհետև չափահասները հիմնականում թքած ունեն կամ ավելի հեշտ են ադապտացվում. նուդիստներ, հանդերձարաններ, սաունաներ, լողավազաններ, մի քանի ուրիշ նման տեղեր, որտեղ մերկությունն ուղղակիորեն չի նշանակում սեքսուալություն, պլյուս՝ հիմնականում արդեն ձևավորված անձ են, ու տրավմաների կամ խաթարումների հավանականությունը ավելի քիչ ա:

----------

boooooooom (29.08.2018), Ներսես_AM (29.08.2018)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ամենևին չնսեմացնելով սեքսի դերն ու նշանակությունը մարդկության պատմության մեջ ու բոլորիս կյանքում՝ ասեմ, որ սեքսին բացարձակ դեմ չեմ, դեռ հակառակը՝ շատ էլ կողմ եմ, բայց որոշ դրսևորումներ, օրինակ, հասարակական սեքսը համարում եմ ծայրահեղություն: Ասենք՝ հեչ հնարավոր չի՞, որ զույգն ուրիշների աչքից հեռու մի տեղ գտնի՝ իրա կրքերին հագուրդ տալու համար: Ինչի՞ հենց հասարակական վայրում: Արդյոք դա ավելի շատ ցուցադրակա՞ն բնույթ չի կրում, քան զուտ մենակ հաճույք ստանալու մղումներով ա պայմանավորված: Ոչ մեկը չի արգելել հաճույք ստանալ, բայց ինչի՞ պետք ա էդ հաճույքն ստանալ՝ այլոց անհանգստություն պատճառելով:

Բոլորիդ կարծիքների տրամաբանությունը հասկանում եմ: Ինքս էլ շատ անգամ իմ մեջ հարց եմ տվել ինքս ինձ, օրինակ, շորերն ինչի՞ համար են, ինչի՞ չի կարելի առանց հագուստների շրջել փողոցում, կամ ինչի՞ ա կարելի տղամարդկանց թոփլես երևալ շատ վայրերում, իսկ կանանց չի կարելի: Շատ նման հարցեր ինքս ինձ տվել եմ, բաց կապ չունի, թե մենք մեր մեր էդ հարցերին ոնց ենք պատասխանում, կապ ունի էն, թե ոնց են էդ երևույթներին վերաբերվում հասարակությունը և պետությունը: Տվյալ դեպքում պետությունը, օրենքներն ընդունելի չեն համարում հասարակական սեքսը, ու էդ պայմաններում դրա դրսևորումները հանգեցնում են վարչական կամ քրեական պատասխանատվության: Կարող ա զարգացման մի որոշակի փուլում պետությունն ու հասարակությունը նենց ձևափոխվեն, որ ընդունելի լինի հասարակական սեքսը (չնայած Հայաստանի պայմաններում մի տեսակ չեմ պատկերացնում նման բան), ինչ իմանաս, բայց հիմա ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք: 

Իսկ երեխաների պահով. ժողովուրդ, իրո՞ք նորմալ եք համարում, որ երեխեքի հետ փողոցով քայլելուց լինեք, տեսնեք, որ մայթի նստարանի վրա սեքս են անում, դա օկ ըլնի, անտարբեր գտնվեք, իսկ երեխեքն էլ՝ ոչինչ, հա ինչ անենք, թող տեսնեն, վտանգավոր բան չկա: Ես հակված եմ էն մտքին, որ «ազատություն» ու «իրավունք» երևույթները բացարձակ չեն, դրանք սահմանափակվում են էնտեղ, որտեղ մյուսների ազատությունն ու իրավունքն են սկսվում: Իսկ հասարակական սեքսը երեխաների՝ գոնե հոգեկան անձեռնմխելիության նկատմամբ ոտնձգության տարրեր պարունակում ա: Ու իմ համար կապ չունի՝ հասարակական սեքսին մարդիկ դիմել են՝ հանկարծակի առաջացած սեռական ցանկությունից, էքստրեմալ զգացողություններ ստանալու, թե ուրիշ մղումներով:

----------


## ivy

Հրաչ ջան, հարցադրումներդ ում են ուղղված. էստեղ կարծես ոչ ոք հասարակական սեքսին կողմ չի արտահայտվել: Ես ինքս էլ, թեման բարձրացնելով, լրիվ նեյտրալ եմ գրել, քանի որ ոչ մի հստակ կողմնորոշում չունեմ հարցի կապակցությամբ, ավելի շուտ հետաքրքրաշարժ թեմա է ու մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս, թե ինչ նորմերի մեջ ենք ապրում ու ինչ պատնեշներ ունենք ինքներս մեր առջև դրված:
Իսկ երեխաների պահով, անկեղծ ասած, ինձ ահագին տհաճ է, որ մեծերը բոլոր իրենց պրոբլեմները սկսում են կոծկել «վայ, երեխաները» դրոշակով: Եկեք մեծերի մասին խոսենք, երեխաներին հանգիստ թողնենք. իրենք աշխարհը շատ ավելի բնական ու մաքուր են ընկալում, քան մենք:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սաղ հեչ, էն սիրիացի զույգը սրտիս դարդ եղավ։ Էդ մարդիկ կռվի դաշտից եկել են իբր թե խաղաղ ու բաց հասարակություն՝ հետները make love, not war լոզունգը բերելով, ու իրենց կրքերին ազատություն տալով, բայց արի ու տես, որ սրանց վրա ոստիկան են բերում ինչ-որ տաբուներով խեղդված մարդիկ։ Ասա դուք ընդհանրապես ինչի եք նստած նայում, թե դիմացի շենքի սենյակներում ինչեր են կատարվում, դա ձեր ինչ գործն է, հլը մի հատ էլ տեսածը հասարակական քննարկման եք դնում։ Ուրիշի ինտիմ կյանքին հետևելն ու դա հարևանների հետ քննարկելը փաստորեն ավելի բարոյական է, քան սեքս անելը։ Թո՜ւ․․․


Իսկ իմ սրտին օրինակ էդքան էլ դարդ չի եղել ))

ՈՒ պատերազմական զոնայից փախնելը դեռ չի ենթադրում, որ նրանց ամեն ինչ պիտի թույլատրելի ու ներելի լինի:

Էստեղ հարցը սենցա.
գոյություն ունեն որոշակի հասարակական նորմեր, որոնց մարդը կամ ինտեգրվումա, կամ՝ ոչ:
Ընդ որում՝ երկրորդ դեպքում միայն ինքնա տուժում:

Իսկ այ վերը նշված նորմերին պարտաճանաչ հետևողներն անպայման չի, որ տաբուներով խեղդված լինեն:

Անձամբ ես նուդիստների, էքսհիբիցիոնիստների և այլ իստերի դեմ բան չունեմ, եթե նրանք իրենց նախասիրությունները չեն բերում ու փաթաթում ուրիշների վզին:
Ասեմ ավելին՝ ժամանակին ինքս էլ, ինչ-որ նոր բան փորձելու հաճույքից դրդված, մի քանի անգամ ընդհանուր սաունաներ եմ գնացել, որտեղ լողազգեստով լինելն ուղղակի արգելվում է:
Բայց մեկն ինձ համար խորթ էր էն մարդկանց մտածելակերպը, ովքեր ռեգուլյար էնտեղ էին հաճախում ամբողջական ընտանիքներով, իրենց մանկահասակ երեխեքով և այլն:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա խնդրո առարկա հանդիսացող մեր նորակոչիկ հարևաններին՝ ճիշտն ասած սկզբից տրամադրված էինք բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների:
Անգամ ծանոթանալուց հետո պայմանավորվեցինք մի օր միասին սրճել:
Բայց, դեպքերի զարգացման հետ զուգահեռ, մոտս լրիվ ցանկությունը փախավ մոտ հարաբերություններ հաստատել մարդկանց հետ, ով բոլորովին թքած ունի իրեն շրջապատող հասարակության մեջ ընդունված նորմերի վրա:
Ասենք նույն հաջողությամբ, կարող էր տանտիրուհին կամ տանտերը, սրճելուց հետո, իմ նռրկայությամբ հելնել պպզել սեղանի մեջտեղը՝ կեղտոտելու..
Հա ի՞նչ կա որ.. չէ՞ որ մարմնի բնական կարիքները հրապարակային հոգալը լրիվ նորմալի շարքից է..

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Հրաչ ջան, հարցադրումներդ ում են ուղղված. էստեղ կարծես ոչ ոք հասարակական սեքսին կողմ չի արտահայտվել: Ես ինքս էլ, թեման բարձրացնելով, լրիվ նեյտրալ եմ գրել, քանի որ ոչ մի հստակ կողմնորոշում չունեմ հարցի կապակցությամբ, ավելի շուտ հետաքրքրաշարժ թեմա է ու մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս, թե ինչ նորմերի մեջ ենք ապրում ու ինչ պատնեշներ ունենք ինքներս մեր առջև դրված:
> Իսկ երեխաների պահով, անկեղծ ասած, ինձ ահագին տհաճ է, որ մեծերը բոլոր իրենց պրոբլեմները սկսում են կոծկել «վայ, երեխաները» դրոշակով: Եկեք մեծերի մասին խոսենք, երեխաներին հանգիստ թողնենք. իրենք աշխարհը շատ ավելի բնական ու մաքուր են ընկալում, քան մենք:


Այվի ջան, շառից, փորձանքից, կռիվ-ղալմաղալից զերծ մնալու համար՝ նավսյակի հարցադրումներս հռետորական բնույթ են կրում, որևէ մեկին թիրախավորելու նպատակ չունեմ: Բայց և այնպես, ինձ թվաց ընդհանուր մթնոլորտից, որ քննարկողներն էդքան էլ դեմ չեն հասարակական սեքսին, միգուցե սխալվել եմ: Գաղտնիք չի, որ հասարակության մեջ շատ ավելի անհեթեթ պատնեշներ կան, որոնք ես էլ ակումբցիներից շատերի հետ համակարծիք եմ ու իմ էդ կարծիքով խիստ առանձնանում եմ թե՛ իմ աշխատանքային միջավայրում ու թե՛ այլ սոցիալական խմբերում: Բայց դե հասարակական սեքսը որն ա էլի, դա ինչի՞ ա պետք նորմալ համարել: Վարդան եղբայրը թող ինձ ներող լինի, բայց քիթ սրբելու հետ սեքսն ինչի՞ պետք ա համեմատենք նույն հարթության մեջ: Տրամաբանությունը հասկանում եմ, թե ինչու ա համեմատում, բայց էդքան էլ ճիշտ համեմատություն չի: 
Երեխաների մասով. համաձայն եմ հետդ, որ «վայ երեխաները» դրոշակը մեզ պետք չի, բայց կյանքն ու իրականությունն առանց երեխաների չի: Կոնկրետ իմ բերած օրինակը լրիվ ռեալ ա: Ես որ չեմ կարա անտարբեր անցնեմ, երբ երեխեքիս հետ քայլելիս նման տեսարանի հանդիպեմ: Երեխեքը նշում եմ զուտ որպես օրինակ: Եթե երեխաներ չլինեին, կարող ա՝ ինչ-որ տեղ թքած ունենայի էդ երևույթի վրա, բայց դե էլի պնդում եմ, որ սեքս անելու լիքը տեղեր կարելի ա գտնել, պարտադիր չի մարդամեջ դուրս գալ:

----------


## Chuk

Այվի, բայց ասենք երբ ընտանիքում ծնողները երեխեքի մոտ սեքս չեն անում, էդ բոլորովին էլ սեփական պրոբլեմները ծածկելու տարբերակ չի։ Չեն անում, որտև «ԳԻՏԵՆ», որ չի կարելի, ու չեն ուզում երեխեքին վնաս տան։

«Գիտեն»ը չակերտների մեջ, որտև չեմ պատրաստվում քննարկել իրանց էդ գիտելիքը ճի՞շտ ա, թե՞ սխալ։ Բայց դա գիտելիք ա, որն իրանց տվել ա ոչ միայն հասարակությունը, այլև օրինակ հոգեբանները։ Համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում իմ ճանաչած հոգեբանները դա պնդում են։ 

Օրինակ մեկը բացատրում էր, որ նույնիսկ հաճույքից արձակված տնքոցը երեխու մոտ կարող ա ընկալվի որպես տանջանքի ձայն ու տրավմա առաջացնի։ Մեկը ինձ էդ բացատրությունը խնդալու թվաց, բայց դե փաստ ա, որ կա հոգեբան, ով ծնողին էդ «գիտելիքն» ա տալիս։

Ու եթե մարդու մեջ նստած ա էդ ճիշտ կամ սխալ գիտելիքը, որ երեխու մոտ սեքս անելը իրա մոտ հոգեբանական տրավմա կառաջացնի, պարզ ա, որ հասարակական վայրում սեքսին դեմ կարտահայտվի ու էդ կպատճառաբանի առաջնահերթ երեխու ֆակտորով, ոչ թե մեծի, ու դա չի լինի երեխով ուրիշ խնդրի կոծկում։

Իսկ զուտ մեծերը, իմ կարծիքով, եթե հասարակական վայրում սեքս լինի, կարճ ժամանակում կսովորեն դրան։ Ոնց ասենք 10 տարի առաջ թարս էին նայում փողոցում համբուրվող զույգին, իսկ հիմա մեծ մասամբ որպես սովորական երևույթ ա դիտվում։

----------


## ivy

> Այվի, բայց ասենք երբ ընտանիքում ծնողները երեխեքի մոտ սեքս չեն անում, էդ բոլորովին էլ սեփական պրոբլեմները ծածկելու տարբերակ չի։ Չեն անում, որտև «ԳԻՏԵՆ», որ չի կարելի, ու չեն ուզում երեխեքին վնաս տան։
> 
> «Գիտեն»ը չակերտների մեջ, որտև չեմ պատրաստվում քննարկել իրանց էդ գիտելիքը ճի՞շտ ա, թե՞ սխալ։ Բայց դա գիտելիք ա, որն իրանց տվել ա ոչ միայն հասարակությունը, այլև օրինակ հոգեբանները։ Համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում իմ ճանաչած հոգեբանները դա պնդում են։ 
> 
> Օրինակ մեկը բացատրում էր, որ նույնիսկ հաճույքից արձակված տնքոցը երեխու մոտ կարող ա ընկալվի որպես տանջանքի ձայն ու տրավմա առաջացնի։ Մեկը ինձ էդ բացատրությունը խնդալու թվաց, բայց դե փաստ ա, որ կա հոգեբան, ով ծնողին էդ «գիտելիքն» ա տալիս։
> 
> Ու եթե մարդու մեջ նստած ա էդ ճիշտ կամ սխալ գիտելիքը, որ երեխու մոտ սեքս անելը իրա մոտ հոգեբանական տրավմա կառաջացնի, պարզ ա, որ հասարակական վայրում սեքսին դեմ կարտահայտվի ու էդ կպատճառաբանի առաջնահերթ երեխու ֆակտորով, ոչ թե մեծի, ու դա չի լինի երեխով ուրիշ խնդրի կոծկում։
> 
> Իսկ զուտ մեծերը, իմ կարծիքով, եթե հասարակական վայրում սեքս լինի, կարճ ժամանակում կսովորեն դրան։ Ոնց ասենք 10 տարի առաջ թարս էին նայում փողոցում համբուրվող զույգին, իսկ հիմա մեծ մասամբ որպես սովորական երևույթ ա դիտվում։


Դե որ սենց տարված եք էրեխեքի հարցերով, եկեք խոսենք:
Կարծում եմ, երեխան տրավմայի չի ենթարկվի՝ հանկարծ տեսնելով ծնողների սեքսը կամ լսելով ձայներ: Եթե փոքր տարիքի է, հավանաբար ոչինչ չի հասկանա ու մոտը հարցեր կառաջանան, որոնց ծնողները կարող են հանգիստ բացատրություն տալ, որ ասենք դա մի բան է, որ մաման ու պապան են իրար հետ անում ու ոչ մի չարիք դրա մեջ չկա (ոչ մեկը մյուսին չի վնասում): 
Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ նորմալ սեռական կյանքով ապրող ու երեխաներ ունեցող ծնողների դեպքում հազվադեպ չեն դեպքերը, երբ երեխաները հանկարծ ու տեսնում են ծնողներին սեքսի ժամանակ կամ ինչ-որ բան լսում: Էստեղ կարևորը ծնողների ռեակցիան է կատարվածին ու երեխաների հետ խոսել-բացատրելու կարողությունը:
Սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա:

----------

boooooooom (29.08.2018), Chuk (29.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե որ սենց տարված եք էրեխեքի հարցերով, եկեք խոսենք:
> Կարծում եմ, երեխան տրավմայի չի ենթարկվի՝ հանկարծ տեսնելով ծնողների սեքսը կամ լսելով ձայներ: Եթե փոքր տարիքի է, հավանաբար ոչինչ չի հասկանա ու մոտը հարցեր կառաջանան, որոնց ծնողները կարող են հանգիստ բացատրություն տալ, որ ասենք դա մի բան է, որ մաման ու պապան են իրար հետ անում ու ոչ մի չարիք դրա մեջ չկա (ոչ մեկը մյուսին չի վնասում): 
> Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ նորմալ սեռական կյանքով ապրող ու երեխաներ ունեցող ծնողների դեպքում հազվադեպ չեն դեպքերը, երբ երեխաները հանկարծ ու տեսնում են ծնողներին սեքսի ժամանակ կամ ինչ-որ բան լսում: Էստեղ կարևորը ծնողների ռեակցիան է կատարվածին ու երեխաների հետ խոսել-բացատրելու կարողությունը:
> Սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա:


Դե ինքս էդ կարծիքին եմ։ Բայց ես խոսում էի ոչ թե իմ, այլ ընդհանուր եղած «գիտելիքի» մասին։ Ասում էի, որ բնական ա, որ ննան կերպ մտածողը հասարակական վայրում սեքսի մասին խոսելուց առաջնահերթ երեխու մասին ա մտածելու՝ ու էդ լրօվ անկեղծ ա մտածելու, ոչ թե երեխով իրա ուրիշ խնդիրը կոծկի։

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Այվի, բայց ասենք երբ ընտանիքում ծնողները երեխեքի մոտ սեքս չեն անում, էդ բոլորովին էլ սեփական պրոբլեմները ծածկելու տարբերակ չի։ Չեն անում, որտև «ԳԻՏԵՆ», որ չի կարելի, ու չեն ուզում երեխեքին վնաս տան։
> 
> «Գիտեն»ը չակերտների մեջ, որտև չեմ պատրաստվում քննարկել իրանց էդ գիտելիքը ճի՞շտ ա, թե՞ սխալ։ Բայց դա գիտելիք ա, որն իրանց տվել ա ոչ միայն հասարակությունը, այլև օրինակ հոգեբանները։ Համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում իմ ճանաչած հոգեբանները դա պնդում են։ 
> 
> Օրինակ մեկը բացատրում էր, որ նույնիսկ հաճույքից արձակված տնքոցը երեխու մոտ կարող ա ընկալվի որպես տանջանքի ձայն ու տրավմա առաջացնի։ Մեկը ինձ էդ բացատրությունը խնդալու թվաց, բայց դե փաստ ա, որ կա հոգեբան, ով ծնողին էդ «գիտելիքն» ա տալիս։
> 
> Ու եթե մարդու մեջ նստած ա էդ ճիշտ կամ սխալ գիտելիքը, որ երեխու մոտ սեքս անելը իրա մոտ հոգեբանական տրավմա կառաջացնի, պարզ ա, որ հասարակական վայրում սեքսին դեմ կարտահայտվի ու էդ կպատճառաբանի առաջնահերթ երեխու ֆակտորով, ոչ թե մեծի, ու դա չի լինի երեխով ուրիշ խնդրի կոծկում։
> 
> Իսկ զուտ մեծերը, իմ կարծիքով, եթե հասարակական վայրում սեքս լինի, կարճ ժամանակում կսովորեն դրան։ Ոնց ասենք 10 տարի առաջ թարս էին նայում փողոցում համբուրվող զույգին, իսկ հիմա մեծ մասամբ որպես սովորական երևույթ ա դիտվում։


Ճիշտ ու սխալի մասին խոսելիս չմոռանանք, որ շատ հարցեր կան, որոնց վերաբերյալ տարբեր խմբեր տարբեր կարծիք են ձևավորում: Եթե մի բան որոշների համար ճիշտ ա, կարա շատերի համար սխալ լինի, ու հակառակը: Չեմ ասի, թե եթե դու (դու՝ նկատի ունեմ քեզ հետ համակարծիքների խումբը) մտածում ես որ իրանց գիտենալը սխալ ա, ուրեմն հաստատ սխալ ա, ես կասեմ, որ դա քո կարծիքն ա: Բայց նենց էլ գիտենալու մասով որոշ վերապահումով համաձայն եմ հետդ, որ հա, մեծամասամբ իրանց տենց են ասել: Բայց բացի գիտենալը, նաև յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ունի սեփական բարոյական արժեհամակարգը, որը պարտադիր չի, որ քո խմբի պատկերացումներին լրիվությամբ համապատասխանի, որ ճիշտ համարվի: Էդ էլ իրա ճիշտն ա, ու իրա նմանների ճիշտն ա, ու ինքը դրա հետ ապրում ա, չի նեղվում: Մեկը ես կարող ա շան տեղ չդնեմ որոշ հոգեբանների վերլուծությունների ու մեկնաբանությունների, այլ իմ կարծիքը ձևավորեմ՝ ըստ իմ բարոյական արժեհամակարգի ու համոզմունքների: 

Իմ գրառման մեջ նշված «տրավման» ես չեմ հորինել, դա վերլուծել են ոչ միայն համապատասխան բնագավառների բազմաթիվ մասնագետներ, այլ նաև պետությունն ա իրա քաղաքականության մեջ հիմնվել էն համոզման վրա, որ հասարակական վայրերը սեռական օրգաններն ի ցույց դնելու կամ ցուցադրական սեքսի համար չեն: «Տրավմայի» մասին խոսելիս ես չեմ շեշտում, որ հաճույքի ձայնն ա զուտ տրավմայի հանգեցնում, ինչի օրինակը բերեցիր: 

Ստեղ մասնագիտական մոտեցում ա պետք: Արդյոք հասարակական սեքսի տեսարանին ականատես լինելը երեխայի հոգեբանության, ճիշտ զարգացման վրա բացասական ազդեցություն չի՞ գործում: Ես էդ հարցի պատասխանը չեմ տա, բայց կարան տան համապատասխան մասնագետները, փորձագետները: Եթե օրենքը քրեական պատասխանատվություն ա նախատեսում 16 տարին չլրացածի հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալու համար (նույնիսկ եթե բռնություն չի եղել, փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ ա կատարվել), նույնիսկ անառակաբարո գործողություններ կատարելու (գործողություններ, որոնք ուղղված են 16 տարին չլրացած երեխայի սեռական բնազդը գրգռելուն, նրա մոտ անառողջ սեռական հետաքրքրություն առաջացնելուն, որի տարատեսակ ա հենց նրա ներկայությամբ սեքս անելը (կարդացեք, օրինակ, «ՀՀ քրեական իրավունք, Հատուկ մաս, դասագիրք ԲՈւՀ-երի համար, Գ. Ղազինյանի խմբագրությամբ, ՀՀ ՔՕ 141-142 հոդվածներին վերաբերող հատվածները)) դա նշանակում ա, որ պետությունը հանդես ա գալիս էն մոտեցմամբ, որ ՀՀ-ում 16 տարին չլրացած անձի ներկայությամբ սեքսը նաև քրեորեն պարսավելի արարք ա, ինչքան էլ շատերը դրա հետ համաձայն չլինեն:
Օրինակ, պեդոֆիլիան էլ շատերի համար նորմալ երևույթ ա, բայց հասարակությունն ու պետությունը դեմ են էդ երևույթին, դատապարտում են դա: 
Եթե բոլորն սկսեն նորմալ վերաբերվել երեխեքի ներկայությամբ սեքսին, ես էլ՝ բոլորի հետ, հասարակության բարոյական արժեհամակարգը կփոխվի, էդ արարքն էլ հնարավոր ա՝ ապաքրեականացվի: 

Էս պայմաններում, Չուկ ջան, եթե դու երեխեքի ներկայությամբ սեքսն ընդունում ես որպես նորմալ երևույթ, էդ թեմայով կասեմ, որ իմ քննարկումներն սպառվել են: Ես իմ ասելիքը, իմ կարծիքն արտահայտել եմ:

Հ. Գ. Մենակ մի բան, սարկազմի մակարդակն անկում ա՞ ապրել, թե՞ ինձ ա թվում: Էն ժամանակ այլակարծներին սարկազմախեղդ էին անում: Բայց գրառմանդ մեջ մի քիչ կար կպչողական ենթատեքստ, եթե սխալ եմ ընկալել, ներող: 





> Դե որ սենց տարված եք էրեխեքի հարցերով, եկեք խոսենք:
> Կարծում եմ, երեխան տրավմայի չի ենթարկվի՝ հանկարծ տեսնելով ծնողների սեքսը կամ լսելով ձայներ: Եթե փոքր տարիքի է, հավանաբար ոչինչ չի հասկանա ու մոտը հարցեր կառաջանան, որոնց ծնողները կարող են հանգիստ բացատրություն տալ, որ ասենք դա մի բան է, որ մաման ու պապան են իրար հետ անում ու ոչ մի չարիք դրա մեջ չկա (ոչ մեկը մյուսին չի վնասում): 
> Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ նորմալ սեռական կյանքով ապրող ու երեխաներ ունեցող ծնողների դեպքում հազվադեպ չեն դեպքերը, երբ երեխաները հանկարծ ու տեսնում են ծնողներին սեքսի ժամանակ կամ ինչ-որ բան լսում: Էստեղ կարևորը ծնողների ռեակցիան է կատարվածին ու երեխաների հետ խոսել-բացատրելու կարողությունը:
> Սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա:


Ես իմ գրառումների մեջ չեմ գրել պատահական-ի մասին, գրել եմ միտումնավոր երեխեքի ներկայությամբ սեքսի մասին: Պատահական նկատելուց ոչ մեկն էլ ապահովագրված չի: Ես չեմ ասում՝ պետք չի սեքս արվի, ինչ ա թե՝ հանկարծ երեխեքը չտեսնեն կամ չլսեն: Ես կարծում եմ, որ կարելի ա միջոցներ ձեռնարկել, որ էդ պատահական տեսնելը կամ լսելը կանխվի: Երեխեքի կողմից նկատվելու վախով սեքս չանելը ես էլ եմ աննորմալ համարում:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Դե ինքս էդ կարծիքին եմ։ Բայց ես խոսում էի ոչ թե իմ, այլ ընդհանուր եղած «գիտելիքի» մասին։ Ասում էի, որ բնական ա, որ ննան կերպ մտածողը հասարակական վայրում սեքսի մասին խոսելուց առաջնահերթ երեխու մասին ա մտածելու՝ ու էդ լիվ անկեղծ ա մտածելու, ոչ թե երեխով իրա *ուրիշ խնդիրը* կոծկի։


Չուկ ջան, ուրիշ խնդիրն ի՞նչ նկատի ունես:
Ես, հա, երեխու մասին առաջնահերթ մտածող եմ, եթե նման երևույթ նկատելիս իմ երեխան ինձ հետ ա: 
Եթե մենակ եմ, ասեցի, որ կարամ թքած ունենամ:

----------


## Chuk

Հրաչ ջան, սխալ ես ընկալել։ Որևէ կպնողական բան գրածիս մեջ չկար։ Ու ճիշտ ու սխալ ես չէի սահմանել, հակառակը, ասել էի, որ դրա քննարկման մեջ չեմ մտնում։ Պարզապես ֆիքսել էի, որ էսինչ կերպ մտածողը պարզ ա, որ պետք ա հասարակական վայրում սեքսին առաջնահերթ դեմ լինի երեխեքի ֆակտորը հաշվի առնելով ու դա առավել քան բնական է։

Բայց եթե կարծիքս հետաքրքրում ա, ապա մնախորդ էջերում գրել էի, որ դեմ եմ հասարակական վայրերում սեքսը թուլ տալուն։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա երեխեքին, ապա ոչ, ես երեխեքի մոտ սեքսը նորմալ չեմ համարում։ Բայց եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառով երեխեն ականատես լինի սեքսին՝ սարսափելի չեմ համարի։

----------

_Հրաչ_ (29.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ուրիշ խնդիրն ի՞նչ նկատի ունես:
> Ես, հա, երեխու մասին առաջնահերթ մտածող եմ, եթե նման երևույթ նկատելիս իմ երեխան ինձ հետ ա: 
> Եթե մենակ եմ, ասեցի, որ կարամ թքած ունենամ:


Հրաչ ջան, իր առաջին գրառման մեջ Այվին էր գրել.



> Իսկ երեխաների պահով, անկեղծ ասած, ինձ ահագին տհաճ է, որ մեծերը բոլոր իրենց պրոբլեմները սկսում են կոծկել «վայ, երեխաները» դրոշակով:


Ես էլ ասում էի որ էս էդ դեպքը չի։ Սպանեցիր, քո տեսակետն եմ պաշտպանում, վրա ես տվել ։ճ

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Հրաչ ջան, իր առաջին գրառման մեջ Այվին էր գրել.
> 
> Ես էլ ասում էի որ էս էդ դեպքը չի։ Սպանեցիր, քո տեսակետն եմ պաշտպանում, վրա ես տվել ։ճ


Լավ, լավ, էլ սպանիլ չեմ: 
Ձեռի հետ գործ էլ եմ անում, դրա համար ուշադիր չէի: Բան արիր, նոր բան արի, այ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եթե զույգը գտնում ա, որ հասարակական վայրում սեքսը անելը նորմալ ա, ուրմեն պիտի նաև նորմալ համարի, որ կարող ա կողքից մի հիսուն հոգի հավաքվի, նայի իրանց ու մաստուրբացիոյվ զբաղվի։ Էտ էլ ա հաճույքի ձև։

----------

Life (29.08.2018), Հայկօ (29.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե զույգը գտնում ա, որ հասարակական վայրում սեքսը անելը նորմալ ա, ուրմեն պիտի նաև նորմալ համարի, որ կարող ա կողքից մի հիսուն հոգի հավաքվի, նայի իրանց ու մաստուրբացիոյվ զբաղվի։ Էտ էլ ա հաճույքի ձև։


Մի 50 հոգու լավություն կանեն:ճճ

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս էլ 2 ամիս առաջ մեծ աղմուկ հանած դեպքնա, երբ զույգը հանգիստ սեքս էր անում դեպի Մեքսիկա թռչող ինքնաթիռում:

Էլի աղմկահարույց դեպքեր կային, երբ մարդկանց սեքս անելուց բռնացրել էին տարբեր վայրերում, այդ թվում՝ հագուստեղենի խանութի հանդերձարանում:

Բայց, ճիշտն ասած, հետքերով չեմ գնացել, թե ում են պատժել/տուգանել:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էս էլ 2 ամիս առաջ մեծ աղմուկ հանած դեպքնա, երբ զույգը հանգիստ սեքս էր անում դեպի Մեքսիկա թռչող ինքնաթիռում:
> 
> Էլի աղմկահարույց դեպքեր կային, երբ մարդկանց սեքս անելուց բռնացրել էին տարբեր վայրերում, այդ թվում՝ հագուստեղենի խանութի հանդերձարանում:
> 
> Բայց, ճիշտն ասած, հետքերով չեմ գնացել, թե ում են պատժել/տուգանել:


Մի անգամ Ռիգա թռնելուց, վերջին շարքերում էի նստած, ինձնից հետո մարդիկ չկային, առաջ էլ մի երկու շարք ազատ էր: Մենակ իմ շարքում միջանցքի մյուս կողմում երիտասարդ զույգ էր նստած: 
Հենց ինքնթիռը գետնից պոկվեց, սրանք անցան գործի, ավելի ճիշտ կինը անցավ գործի  :Jpit:  
թեթև նայեք

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի անգամ Ռիգա թռնելուց, վերջին շարքերում էի նստած, ինձնից հետո մարդիկ չկային, առաջ էլ մի երկու շարք ազատ էր: Մենակ իմ շարքում միջանցքի մյուս կողմում երիտասարդ զույգ էր նստած: 
> Հենց ինքնթիռը գետնից պոկվեց, սրանք անցան գործի, ավելի ճիշտ կինը անցավ գործի  
> թեթև նայեք


Մեղադրելու կամ գովելու համար չէի օրինակը բերել, ուղղակի թեմայի մեջ էր ))

Բայց սենց հարց.
Պատկերացրու՝ ոչ թե մենակ նստած լինեիր, այլ ընտանիքիդ հետ, երբ կողքի շարքում գործի անցնեին:
Էլի թեթև կնայեի՞ր:

----------


## Adam

Ամերիկայում էդքան էլ տարածված չի PDA-ը՝ ամերիկացիների համար: (Public display of affection - սիրային զգմացմունքի հասարակական դրսևորում/ցուցադրում :-Դ) խոսքս հիմնականում համբուրվելուն ու make out-ախառը վիճակներին ա վերաբերում: Մեծամասամբ Բոստոնում ու Դենվերում ոչ մի զույգ չեմ տեսել՝ համբուրվելիս այգիներում կամ փողոցներում: Ըստ որոշների՝ տհաճ երևույթ ա իրանց համար: Իսկ Եվրոպան լրիվ թքած ունի: Այգիներում էլ կտեսնես, փողոցներում էլ, ռեստորաններում էլ: Բայց կոնկրետ իմ համար PDA -ը տհաճ երևույթ ա երբ այգու կամ փողոցի շրջանակներից դուրս ա գալիս: Ասենք ինչ-որ ֆասթֆուդում կամ փաբում եթե բան եմ ուտում կամ խմում՝ տհաճ ա ինձ հենց կողքս, քթիս կպած PDA -ի ականատես լինել: Եթե իհարկե տվյալ բարը կամ փաբը նախատեսված չի էդ նպատակով՝ հատուկ մթնոլորտի մեջ:

----------

Շինարար (29.08.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես մի անգամ մի զույգի հետ եմ ճամփորդել։ Երեք նստատեղերից մեկում ես էի ու կողքս աղջիկների գեյ զույգ։ Ես թրաշով խիստ մերձավոր արևելյան արտաքինով։ Ամբողջ ճամփին իրար շոյում էին ու հռհռում։ Գուցե սխալվում եմ բայց մեջս էն տպավորությունն էր որ բողոքի ցույցի էին եկել իմ արտաքինի դեմ։ Առանց էն էլ շատ դժվար եմ թռիչք տանում։ Ահավոր տհաճ էր։ Չգիտեմ ես ամեն տեսակի ազատության կողմ եմ քանի որ մեկի չի վնասում։ Բայց թեորիան թեորիա երբ պրակտիկայի ես ականատես լինում խնդիրներ են ի հայտ գալիս։ Դիմացինի անձնական տարածքը պետք ա հարգել։ Հազար հատ ակումբներ եւ անտառներ կան որտեղ մարդիկ կարող են իրանց ի ցույց դնել բայց կողքս երբ հատկապես էդ երեքով ենք լեսբի լինի թե սթրեյթ կապ չունի ահավոր վիրավորական էր հատկապես որ ես սովոր եմ իմ արտաքինի համար դատվելու թե ինչի հանդեպ ինչ հայացքներ կունենամ անկախ ինձնից էդ պրիզմայով էի անցկացնում։

----------

John (30.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Պատկերացրու՝ ոչ թե մենակ նստած լինեիր, այլ ընտանիքիդ հետ, երբ կողքի շարքում գործի անցնեին:
> Էլի թեթև կնայեի՞ր:


Ապեր դու էս ինչ հին ես? Հա ինչ կապ ունի?

----------

Գաղթական (29.08.2018)

----------

